# True Tail Animated Trailer



## TrueTail (Jun 13, 2014)

Link to the Trailer: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHwO77C66Ds


TrueTail is a flash-animated series that takes place in the land of Splitpaw - a fantastical medieval world of anthropomorphic animals.

We follow the adventures of Caleb Truetail, an orphaned kitten looking for a family, who finds one in the most unlikely of places: a group of mercenaries.

To learn more, feel free to visit http://www.truetail.com/


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 13, 2014)

Looks cute. Can't say I like the name "Splitpaw" as it has too much of a furry sound behind it, but otherwise look great. Would certainly watch it. Reminds me a bit of Dofus: The Treasures of Kerubim. Animation isn't as good, but its still pretty nice. In fact, the animation is downright impressive.

Will this be an online thing or will this air on television? What are the details surrounding it?


----------



## Kerocola (Jun 14, 2014)

This is cute (especially the fox ;D). I like the art style.
I'm assuming it's going to be an online series.


----------



## Sylver (Jun 14, 2014)

It looks like fairly interesting, I definitely want to see where this goes; looks fun.

Thanks for sharing :3


----------



## Tailmon1 (Jun 14, 2014)

Cute and interesting.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 14, 2014)

Alright now we want more details!!!! Where? When? How do we get to watch it??


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jun 14, 2014)

I want to get my yiff on with that fox!
Gobble gobble


----------



## Bartymew (Jun 15, 2014)

I can dig it^^ the fox reminds me a bit too much of my brother though ^^'


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 23, 2014)

Very, very nicely done, I'd say.  Heh... found this while poking through other YouTube vids from your link.  Enjoy.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jul 23, 2014)

These new cheetos commercials are getting sappy.


----------



## Cassafrass (Jul 30, 2014)

IMO it looks OK... so far. I might watch it though! Voice acting and such is pretty good, and the visuals are unique.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 30, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I want to get my yiff on with that fox!
> Gobble gobble


 He's definitely cute! Foxes have the unique ability to be little jerks and fuzzy-wuzzy adorable at the same time


----------

